# THE Mixture



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Here we go boys...

It smells like diaper cream in the pouch. Not just close, but exactly like it. It's dry and greasy. It is really crumby too like cookie crumbs. I should've left the stinger in this Yello-bole. Oh god, here we go.

Hmm...lit pretty easy. Tastes like I am smoking a freshly powdered baby ass, with emphasis on the ass part.

Ugh gawd Wtf is that flavor? Now it tastes like licorice made by Goodyear. It really wants to taste like tobacco, but the ass in it just takes the tobacco by the nuts and squeezes.

I am now 1/3 through the bowl and now I am getting this relentless burn and this taste of, I don't know what...It's like smoking a bowl of anti-bacterial soap, bubbles and all.

Retrohaling doesn't help the matter. It makes my sinuses feel like I am regurgitating transmission fluid. Omg that's it! It tastes like anti-freeze and trans fluid mixed! 

The little crumbs are clogging the hole now. There, fixed. Now I can really draw off of it. The smoke is hot, still tastes like it came from a 79 Rabbit diesel that ran over a grave site covered in diaper cream, and just keeps getting worse. I will finish this bowl! I think I can...I think I can...

The aroma isn't all bad when you put it down for a second and take a good hard sniff.

Surprisingly the bowl isn't very hot, and its burning clean. I just feel like I am sucking on a bus exhaust that is running on flower power and trans fluid.

Honestly, its pretty bad, but I would rate it above the "bargain blend" Sterling sent me (not what Dave sent). I couldn't even get 10 puffs in to that. This I could use sheer mental power to get through.

I can honestly say if you like the taste of full Lakelands, you would probably like this. It is much sweeter and doesn't carry the nice hit. It also tastes more like a garage floor than the full Lakelands, so I will rate it below them.

Now at the bottom of the bowl I just swallowed some saliva and my throat is burning! Nasty! Now it tastes like ashtray smoke with some weird sweetness.

Next victim!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

gross

Good review of an er..... um.... classic?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

so did you like it?

I think this box of m79 might set the world record for travel. Who is the next victim? James?


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Did I like it? No. Was it so horribly awful that I wouldn't smoke it if it was the last "tobacco" on Earth? No. Would there be any other reason I would ever smoke it again? No.

By far that "Bargain tobacco" from Sterling was worse.

Let me go back to Dave's thread, there was someone who wanted to be next.

We really should map where this tobacco has been.

EDIT:

Per his request, shannensmall is next. I have a PM sent his way.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Hehehe, loved the review. 

I honestly want to try this stuff. There has got to be some kind of redeeming quality about it for it to have been around for so long. Or perhaps all that is available on the market is still from the original batch. They just mixed some formaldehyde in it to make it last.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, there are some brave men here on Puff. I can't really think of anything that would convince me to try that stuff. If anyone sends me any, I'll just burn it (and not in a pipe)  . I'm not as brave as some of you.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Wow, there are some brave men here on Puff. I can't really think of anything that would convince me to try that stuff. If anyone sends me any, I'll just burn it (and not in a pipe)  . I'm not as brave as some of you.


I am with Jeff here, I stayed the hell out of that first thread from a mixture of fear and respect.
Great review though, it really painted a picture, even though the picture wasn't pretty ainkiller:


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> I honestly want to try this stuff. There has got to be some kind of redeeming quality about it for it to have been around for so long.


I fall into this category. I keep telling myself that there MUST be something to it.

I'll take it next, or whenever the next opening is. ainkiller:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> Or perhaps all that is available on the market is still from the original batch. They just mixed some formaldehyde in it to make it last.


Odd you should say that. As User Name noted, "My friend's sister's doctor's old college professor's mortician says it reminds him of work."


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> Here we go boys...
> 
> Ugh gawd Wtf is that flavor? Now it tastes like licorice made by Goodyear. It really wants to taste like tobacco, but the ass in it just takes the tobacco by the nuts and squeezes.


:biglaugh:


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Are we talking about the same Mixture 79 ?
The pouch aroma I get is wintergreen.
It lit nice and easy...the flavor smoked gives me a slight wintergreen skoal chewing tobacco flavor. Seriously, I do not find it horrible. The more of the bowl I smoke the more I get That ever so slight chewing tobacco after taste. Im more then half way through with this bowl and the retrohales don't sting my nose but to me isnt adding to the flavor.
Nearly finished, it definatly smooths out, probably because you get used to the wintergreen-ness of this mixture. Its kinda got a sweet taste to it now that its near the bottom. Maybe a little black licorice going on here kinda like if you couldn't eat the licorice you just got to taste it then spit it out.
Its not great but, I don't think its as bad as you hear. I'll definatly finish this pouch.
As for the room note im unsure, I sat in a little room closed the window and door and smoked. I did ask someone who wasn't in the house to tell me the scent... They said it reminded of a shoemaker shop. Mild, not unpleasent, and leathery. 
This was what I got from it. So I'll say Satan didn't make this mixture ...its just not for everyone I guess. Ok oK the after taste isn't really that great. I hate wintergreen chewing tobacco and its what I taste.

Edit: over time I'll smoke this pouch and probably never buy again..its just not my thing.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

kneepa said:


> Are we talking about the same Mixture 79 ?
> The pouch aroma I get is wintergreen.
> It lit nice and easy...the flavor smoked gives me a slight wintergreen skoal chewing tobacco flavor. Seriously, I do not find it horrible. The more of the bowl I smoke the more I get That ever so slight chewing tobacco after taste. Im more then half way through with this bowl and the retrohales don't sting my nose but to me isnt adding to the flavor.
> Nearly finished, it definatly smooths out, probably because you get used to the wintergreen-ness of this mixture. Its kinda got a sweet taste to it now that its near the bottom. Maybe a little black licorice going on here kinda like if you couldn't eat the licorice you just got to taste it then spit it out.
> ...


Blasphemy! :crazy::faint2::wacko:

Ok I forgive you and I do agree there has to be some that like it since it still sells


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> Blasphemy! :crazy::faint2::wacko:
> 
> Ok I forgive you and I do agree there has to be some that like it since it still sells


So does paraphernalia for Satanic cults.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

oops. dupe.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know guys but, I just smoked a second bowl of this stuff and I think its getting better. Maybe thats why me and Hef get all the ladies.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

kneepa said:


> I don't know guys but, I just smoked a second bowl of this stuff and I think its getting better. Maybe thats why me and Hef get all the ladies.


:rofl:


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm in the minority, but I really do like the stuff... The key is to get it FRESH! 
I love licorice & anise, and No. 79 has that as the dominant flavor that overwhelms the nutty burly taste and floral scent. If you get an old pouch, it can get ashy fairly quickly...

For me, it does best in a fairly small to medium size pipe with a wide chamber. Too big/tall of a bowl and it gets bitter on me.


----------



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> It smells like diaper cream in the pouch. Not just close, but exactly like it.
> 
> Tastes like I am smoking a freshly powdered baby ass, with emphasis on the ass part.


I know what the problem is...

You need to wash your hands after you change your kids diaper :crazy:


----------

